# For Wiz..



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

For Wiz, (TWIGLET) our 32 year old New Forest pony who was put peacefully to sleep at 2.am this morning following a stroke.

Goodnight, God bless Twiggy. Going to miss you lass xxx


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

They say memories are golden,
 Well maybe that is true.
 I never wanted memories,
 I only wanted you. 
A million times I needed you,
 A million times I cried.
 If love alone could have saved you,
 You never would have died.
 In life I loved you dearly,
 In death I love you still.
 In my heart you hold a place,
 No one could ever fill.
 If tears could build a stairway
 And heartache make a lane,
 I'd walk the path to heaven
 And bring you back again.
 Our family chain is broken,
 And nothing seems the same.
 But as God calls us one by one,
 The chain will link again

To Wiz, [Twiggy, Lizzette, Over Here You Deaf Mare] 
At 32 she still felt she had it in her to be a member of the ponyclub games, not intentuionally cos she was retired but she was the sweetest little pony and I'm so glad to have had her in my life. You will be missed greatly.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry for your loss, i came across this when I lost my first horse libby and found it comforting,


footprints make a mark in our life,
but hoof prints fall much deeper,
for horses speak to us without using words,
a connection like no other,
they need you more than any smelly human,
and have their ways to show it,
you'll miss them more than words can say,
and in their hearts they know it


eace:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rip wiz,  xxxx


----------



## treacle82 (Aug 1, 2008)

rip little pony xx


----------



## lota-front (Sep 27, 2008)

sleep tight pony


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh....... Im so sorry :sad:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

So sorry 

R.I.P


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry i am late seeing this..

R.I.P

xxx


----------

